# Where did my isopods and springtails go?



## ChillerVB (Mar 31, 2016)

So I have had the viv set up for two weeks but haven't seen any of my isopods or springtails eating away mold lately.

Did they die or do they take a while to kick off?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

They will kick in, how many did you put in?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChillerVB (Mar 31, 2016)

I put in an 8 ounce NE Herp Dwarf White Culture, and a 16 ounce NE Herp Springtail culture. I put the substrate directly in the viv so I didn't miss any.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

They will pick up.. the springs you will hardly ever noticed, though. Dwarf whites get going extremely quickly, and you'll have tons.


----------



## laura0474 (Nov 5, 2013)

How big is your tank? I never see my springtails and rarely see my dwarf whites if I do it's at night.


----------



## ChillerVB (Mar 31, 2016)

18x18x24. I guess I am just worrying because I see my ghostwood's whole side is getting mold and it isn't really disappearing yet.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

I had the same worry as I have just recently set up my tank also.. are iso and springs the only way the mold will go away or will it just cycle on its own?


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

The mold is a normal part of early tank development. It should mostly go away. 

Next time you get springs you should add a bunch of water to the culture and float off the springs into your viv's substrate so that the water is mostly gone. Set the culture aside after you add a pinch of brewer's yeast to the top and wait a week or two. You can repeat this process for a while and it's specially handy to feed multiple vivs or your tiny froglets that don't eat melos yet.

There are also very good threads on keeping an isopod culture if you do a search. 

GL with it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of frogs do you have?
My Azureus just kept eating them all lol so I put in some giant canyons and giant oranges. They go up and attempt to eat them but are unsuccessful

What RRRavelo said was the best course of action. I never seed all my microfauna. I seed some and keep cultures going.


----------

